# Cswip welding inspection-wis 5



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (3 مارس 2009)

الملفات المرفقة للمحاضرات الخاصة ب cswip 3.1
من معهد اللحام البريطانى twi


----------



## gearbox (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا ز


----------



## correng (5 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## حسن أبو غزاله (27 مارس 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## MUSLIM125 (28 مارس 2009)

تسلم جزاك الله خيرا.......................................ز


----------



## aircraft (29 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك ومجهود مشكور عليه


----------



## mkhamis (29 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيراً ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## islam_salah (14 أبريل 2010)

thanks
goooooooooooood


----------



## عمروصلاح (16 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

جزاك الله خيراً على هذا الموضوع المميز وبارك الله فيك.


----------



## moneebhamid (18 أبريل 2010)

mashkoooor


----------



## مصطفي عت (28 فبراير 2012)

سيد صلاح الصاوى قال:


> الملفات المرفقة للمحاضرات الخاصة ب cswip 3.1
> من معهد اللحام البريطانى twi


 جزال الله خيرا يا اخي 
انا دورت على الكورس دا كتير ومش لقيته 
بس انت وفرت عليا تعب كبير اوي
ربنا يزيدك ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محم ع (28 فبراير 2012)

جزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## محم ع (3 مارس 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## صطوف2 (3 مارس 2012)

تسلم اناملكـ وجزاكـ الله كل خير


----------



## jehad_15568 (8 أبريل 2012)

*جزاك الله خيراً ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*


----------



## roshdyyy (8 ديسمبر 2012)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## husseinengineer88 (29 يونيو 2013)

عاشت ايدك


----------

